# Pocket Shot - Speed Test - Chrony



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

The real speed. Measured over a Chrony, by several people.

Slingshots to compared .....

The dealer writes:
The revolutionary concept is conventional spin in the shadows:

Up to triple airspeed 350 fps. This corresponds to 350 km / h
Up to six times the clout - 12 joules with Pocket-shot ammunition of hardened carbon steel
High precision
-
Verification, above the Chrony, we reach the Really?
-
No:
With the 8.2 mm steel ball - 2,2gr
Pocket Shot - measured maximum speed 86 m/s

Butterfly Torsten, with its bands in comparison to 120 m / s (393 Feet/s)

Short excerpt artist Termi 110 m / s

Feels true they quickly ..... the Chrony says something else ........ pity.
Not true, the advertising message?

On average was the Pocket Shot, otherwise between 60 and 70 m / s. The burlap slingshots at 70 to 90 m / s.
Met, most, with the Pocket Shot not even the bullet trap .....

Speed in a 14mm steel ball ..... looks you in the clip ...






Gruß

;-)


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Auf Deutsch:

Die wirkliche Geschwindigkeit. Gemessen über einem Chrony, von mehreren Leuten.
Slingshots dazu im Vergleich.....
Der Händler Schreibt:
Das revolutionäre Konzept stellt konventionelle Schleudern in den Schatten:

Bis zu dreifache Fluggeschwindigkeit 350 fps. Das entspricht 350 km/h
Bis zu sechsfache Durchschlagskraft - 12 Joule mit Pocket-Shot Munition aus gehärtetem Carbon-Stahl
Hohe Präzision
-
Überprüfung, über dem Chrony, erreichen wir das Wirklich?
-
Nein:
Mit der 8,2 mm Stahlkugel - 2,2gr
Pocket Shot - gemessene max Geschwindigkeit 86 m/s
Butterfly Torsten, mit seinen Bändern im Vergleich 120 m/s
Kurzauszugs Künstler Termi 110 m/s

Gefühlt, wahr sie schnell..... der Chrony, sagt was anderes........ Schade.
Stimmt die Werbeaussage nicht?

Im Schnitt lag die Pocketshot, sonst zwischen 60 und 70 m/s. Die herkömlichen Slingshots bei 70 bis 90 m/s.
Getroffen, haben die meisten, mit der Pocketshot noch nichtmal den Kugelfang.....

Speed bei einer 14mm Stahlkugel..... schaut euch den Clip an...


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Normalerweise ist Werbung immer ein bisschen aufgepumpt... Aber hier ist es Science Fiction

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Everyone is wearing a jacket in the video indicating colder temperatures . What was the ambient temperature at the time ? Try again when it warms up . Thicker rubber like the pocket shot really slows down in the colder temps .


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin

Oh yeah....
15 degrees .... ca.
Just ... in the "Conventional" Slingshots, true it exactly so cold .... and the real fast (usually).
If she tests at a standard temperature of 23 degrees C .... are the other Slingshots faster ...
Or?

Oh ja....
15 Grad.... ca.
Bloß... bei den "Herkömmlichen" Slingshots, wahr es genau so kalt.... und die wahren schneller (meist).
Wenn man sie bei einer genormten Temperatur von 23 Grad C testet.... werden die anderen Slingshots auch schneller...
Oder?

;-))


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the update mein heir... I'll stick with regular schleuderbanders...i.e. slingshots. Clearly the regular fork type SSs are better, and I'd say easier to hit a target with than the hip shoot Pocket Shot. Pocket Shyster? hehe

The cooler day was also cooler for conventional slingshots as well...it was a fair comparison in my book but being respectful of Treeforks' comment, he's got a point.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> thanks for the update mein heir... I'll stick with regular schleuderbanders...i.e. slingshots. Clearly the regular fork type SSs are better, and I'd say easier to hit a target with than the hip shoot Pocket Shot. Pocket Shyster? hehe
> 
> The cooler day was also cooler for conventional slingshots as well...it was a fair comparison in my book but being respectful of Treeforks' comment, he's got a point.


Yea. It's not like regular slingshots don't fit in your pocket. I want any product that creates more slingshot users to succeed however.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the update mein heir... I'll stick with regular schleuderbanders...i.e. slingshots. Clearly the regular fork type SSs are better, and I'd say easier to hit a target with than the hip shoot Pocket Shot. Pocket Shyster? hehe
> ...


 a pill bottle and those awesome rubber dog paw holders lol seriously. In ny we use it so the dogs paws wont touch the salt when it snows. Really strong. But probably faster than the pocket shot lol


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

pult421 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Daehler said:
> ...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


 yea man.. i have tried it.. and its so fun man. Just make sure a band secures the balloonish rubber and bam.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Well Thank You pult421. I'm off to wallyworld in the next half hour to score me some doggie booties and build some Fun tonight.  Thx 4 the confirmation on the experienced reality level testing.  Yer bud in sling'n, LarryB


----------

